# Happy Birthday Nixie



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day Nixie


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! Have a fun day


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy Birthday Nixie!! Hope your day is super special!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Nixie! You might want to keep the dragons away from the birthday cake.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Nixie!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Nixie...Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY.......!!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Happy Birthbay Nixie!!!*


----------

